# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  AIT Indo Service and technical manual needed

## JJopt

I am in need of copies of the service or technical manuals for the AIT/Indo Maxima Speed edgers. I received several as a donation tp replace some damaged edgers from the Paradise California wildfire. They will be used in a wholesale environment and I need to learn how to configure them to communicate with our LMS and machinery interface systems. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## MartinC

:Smile: hi i can send you a technical manual
pass me your mail

----------


## optx20

Hi, I have all the manuals for INDO machines. Let me know your email and I will send it to you.

Furthermore if you would need any spare part, checkout our ebay store
https://www.ebay.com/usr/optikworld

----------


## MartinC

> Hi, I have all the manuals for INDO machines. Let me know your email and I will send it to you.
> 
> Furthermore if you would need any spare part, checkout our ebay store
> https://www.ebay.com/usr/optikworld


martin@plusoptica.com.uy
optix 20 have the manual consumer combimax advance ?

----------


## chago

> hi i can send you a technical manual
> pass me your mail


 i am looking for this manual to i will send you an email

----------


## Tech2

Hi! Can you please send me a manual for tracer INDO CNC 3D ? my e-mail tech2@dounias-sa.gr

Thank you very much!!!

----------


## a.mawas

> hi i can send you a technical manual
> pass me your mail


Hi.. My friend I have Indo Maxima Speed which's currently out of service due to certain defect in one of its boards. Do you have the technical maps for the boards? My e-mail is a.mawas@hotmail.com. Many thx.

----------


## a.mawas

> martin@plusoptica.com.uy
> optix 20 have the manual consumer combimax advance ?


Hi.. My friend I have Indo Maxima Speed which's currently out of service due to certain defect in one of its boards. Do you have the technical maps for the boards? My e-mail is a.mawas@hotmail.com. Many thx.

----------


## Paul 8154

Hello to everyone
I am looking for a AIT Indo Maxima technical service manual ( not the users manual)
If anyone has one available I would appreciate being contacted.
my email is adams787@msn.com
Thank you

----------

